# L O S A N G E L E S



## milquetoast (Jul 31, 2007)

.​ 





 *smugmug shnicks​* *FLICKR​*


----------



## milquetoast (Jul 31, 2007)

*SocalJC* .​ .​ 





 *rianklong​* .​ .​ 





 *newsphotog2​* *FLICKR​*


----------



## milquetoast (Jul 31, 2007)

*Noldentity​* .​ .​ 





 *MichaelPayne​* *FLICKR​*


----------



## milquetoast (Jul 31, 2007)

.​ 





 *WAYNEWHAUNG​* *FLICKR​*


----------



## milquetoast (Jul 31, 2007)

.​ 





 .​ *REJUVESITE​* *FLICKR​*


----------



## milquetoast (Jul 31, 2007)

*NDRWBWMN​* *FLICKR​*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, awesome photos of L.A. :cheers: like this one:


>


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

I don't know if you people think like me, but LA is the Extreme City.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2008)

dude .. like WOW. 

incredible pictures. save save saveeee


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Those freeways inside the city are just..insane!!

Great panos mate.


----------



## milquetoast (Jul 31, 2007)

*^^ Dutchmaster? Cheech ain't no stinkin' Dutch Master!* .​ * FOREST LAWN​* _WHERE MICHAEL JACKSON IS INTERRED​_ .​ 





 *SLICES OF LIGHT​* *FLICKR​*


----------



## warden987 (Jul 6, 2009)

I like Los Angleles, but its skyline is rather poor in comparison to other big American cities such as NY or Chicago.

But overall, it's a very multiform and astonishing city. I do hope I will visit it some day.


----------



## milquetoast (Jul 31, 2007)

*warden .... detain thyself​* *SKYLINES ...​* 





 .​ 





 .​ 





 .​ 





 .​ 





 .​ 





 .​ *...WE DON'T NEED THEM.​* *BENDELKER​* *FLICKR​*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, new skyline photos of L.A.


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

milquetoast said:


> *warden .... detain thyself​*


^^
cool images of L.A.
also cool "command" to ...warden 

keep on posting milquetoast


----------



## Camilo_Costa (Oct 27, 2007)

Wow, LA is huge! Great pics.

Could someone tell me what part of the city is show in the right-hand side of the firts pic (the last skyline to the right)?


----------



## warden987 (Jul 6, 2009)

milquetoast said:


> *warden .... detain thyself​*



Why are you so touchy? I am still not impressed at all by the LA skyline, and my piece of advice to you, people may have different opinions.


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

want more


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ I think that this thread needs more photos too


----------



## milquetoast (Jul 31, 2007)

Camilo_Costa said:


> *Could someone tell me what part of the city is show in the right-hand side of the firts pic (the last skyline to the right)?*


.​ * Towers to the left are Century City and the condo developments along Wilshire and, after that, Westwood, are the buildings on the right.*​ .​ 





 *SMUGMUG SHNICKS​* *FLICKR​*


----------



## milquetoast (Jul 31, 2007)

warden987 said:


> *Why are you so touchy? I am still not impressed at all by the LA skyline, and my piece of advice to you, people may have different opinions.*


----------



## milquetoast (Jul 31, 2007)

*CENTURY CITY​* 





 *RAPPENSUNCLE​* .​ 





 *CALIFORNYEAH​* .​ 





 *Si B​* .​ 





 *Si B​* .​ 





 *ATWATER VILLAGE NEWBIE​* .​ 





 *WATCHCADDY​* .​ 





 *MAIJAU​* *FLICKR​*


----------



## butel (Jul 12, 2008)

beautiful pics!


----------



## warden987 (Jul 6, 2009)

milquetoast said:


>


Still, it resembles a very huge village, that's what I call a true real skyline http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/3650/38648698017134b51da8b.jpg, but you are right,to be more exact, I am right, who cares?


----------



## milquetoast (Jul 31, 2007)

*^^ Port au Prince? Before the earthquake? None of that peninsula there in the foregound would survive in California.​*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Another great skyline photo of L.A.


>


----------



## milquetoast (Jul 31, 2007)

*ELYSIAN PARK * 





 .​ 





 .​ 





 .​ 





 .​ *SSILBERMAN​* *FLICKR​*


----------



## milquetoast (Jul 31, 2007)

*KLA4067​* *FLICKR​*


----------



## milquetoast (Jul 31, 2007)

*DOWNTOWN​* 





 *VENICEWOW​* .​ 





*TNMARTIN3​* *FLICKR​*


----------



## milquetoast (Jul 31, 2007)

*IMAGES HOSTED ON * *FLICKR*​ 





 .​ 





 .​ *ANDORPRO​*


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

^^

Beautiful LA!!


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Amazing pixs. Gotta love it.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Not just amazing, those recent photos of L.A. are really great


----------



## HS (Jun 7, 2008)

I am totally in love with LA


----------



## Zach759 (May 20, 2010)

LA is da bomb


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Wow!!!! Those are very artistic shots. Who cares about having 10000000 comie blocks as a crappy skyline. LA is about lots of free green open spaces to enjoy. I guess those comie blocks are going green on envy. Oh well can't have it all. Love LA.


----------



## RenatoSayer (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow!! LA is amazing! Keep coming.


----------



## phugiay (Aug 16, 2007)

Beautiful pictures. Frankly speaking, LA skyline is more improving than I saw 10 years ago.


----------



## milquetoast (Jul 31, 2007)

*ATMOSPHERIC LOS ANGELES* *IMAGES HOSTED ON * *FLICKR*​ 





 *JEREMIAHCHRISTOPHER​* .​







*MARK and ANNIE​ * .​







*ANDY KENNELLY​* .​







*UTARK​* *FLICKR​*


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Thank you friend. LA is my dream....(^^)


----------



## Kreicherisch (Sep 13, 2010)

Great pics,, miss LA so much.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ This photo above (the second one, the first is :redx its amazing, very nice


----------



## patvalle (Apr 6, 2009)

Kenni said:


> If it was a lower class black community, then it most likely it's in South Central. If the streets don't cross at 90 degrees, then it might be closer to downtown.
> 
> I need more clues to find it. maybe anothr picture ofthings that are close to the spot.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately there are no other pictures, this is a shot from the film and the next scene is at a completely different location (just like Antonioni used to do). I was hoping that someone could recognize the building with the steeple (church or other religious bulding)... These are the only other shots of the house.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2010)

...and that's where some of world's greatest music started or was was developed.. I'm in love with LA. :drool:

The mountains are absolutely epic!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Back to where it belongs (2)


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

LA gets a tough rap for it car dependence but overall it seems like a great city:cheers:



Pegasusbsb27 said:


> Words ever fail me when Los Angeles comes...:lovethem::kiss:


How could you? I thought Melbourne was your one and only?:lol::nuts:


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

spiralout said:


> LA gets a tough rap for it car dependence but overall it seems like a great city:cheers:
> 
> 
> How could you? I thought Melbourne was your one and only?:lol::nuts:


There are three of them
*Melbourne*, the first one
*LA*, the second one
and *Belo Horizonte*, the third one


----------



## Mr.Hollywood (Jan 31, 2009)

i Sincerely Apologize i didnt Personally Take these pictures and i dont Have the Names of the people that did so i could give them Credit for them But Enjoy 




















^^ Long Beach









^^ LA River









^^ LA-Live / Downtown









^^ Luxirous Beverly Hills!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again really good, very nice photos, views from L.A.


----------



## milquetoast (Jul 31, 2007)

*IMAGE HOSTED ON * *FLICKR*​







.​ *JEREMY​*


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

:rant: *Milquetoast*...I hate when you do that!!!


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/justaslice/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/brettlove/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/justaslice/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/justaslice/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/justaslice/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/justaslice/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dmvcomics/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dmvcomics/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lauryshark/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lauryshark/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mike_s_etc/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mike_s_etc/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lauryshark/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/westennyson/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mike_s_etc/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lauryshark/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mike_s_etc/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mike_s_etc/


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

:drool:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice photos from L.A. :cheers:


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jimnix/


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Bringing it back to where it belongs.


----------



## gashu (Nov 7, 2010)

what an amazing city is that? this an advanced pics.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

More!


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/simschla/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

desertpunk said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jimnix/




beautiful shot.....:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Just gorgeous and awesome photos of L.A. :cheers:


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

_L.A._









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sterlingdavisphoto/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/markluethi/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/albertscanonrebelt2idigitalphotography/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/albertscanonrebelt2idigitalphotography/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sterlingdavisphoto/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sterlingdavisphoto/


----------



## Joás Santos (Sep 7, 2010)

L.A. Baby!
Where dreams are made of!
(Jonas Brothers)

I love this city!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The awesomeness continues... really great new photos from L.A. :cheers:


----------



## milquetoast (Jul 31, 2007)

*DECEMBER 23, 2010​**IMAGE HOSTED ON * *FLICKR*​






 *ZEPHER5150​*


----------



## milquetoast (Jul 31, 2007)

*IMAGES HOSTED ON * *FLICKR*​ *L. A.'s SUBWAYS​* *PLENTY OF SEATS - NO WAITING!​* 





*THEPROJECTS* .​ 





 *USONIAN​* .​ 





 *MARKLUETHI*​ .​ 





 *FIREMONKEYFISH​* .​ 





 *THEPROJECTS​* .​ 





 *DAVEMAYERHOFER​* .​ 





 *FIREMONKEYFISH* .​ 





 *CHRIS_CABRERA​* .​ 





 *FLIEGENDER​* .​ 





 *THEPROJECTS​* .​ 





 *BREDGUR​* .​ 





 *ABEAND​* .​ 





 .​ 





 _VEEJAY​_ .​ 





 *BERTONE2222​* .​ 





 *SUSANSIMON​* .​ 





 *COYOTE2024​* .​ 





 *ERIC WILLIAMSON​* .​ .​ .​ 





 *THEPROJECTS​* .​ *FLICKR​*


----------



## sodapop_19 (Sep 4, 2010)

super awesome subway stations!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## milquetoast (Jul 31, 2007)

^^ *The moment you made your comment, Chadoh, this picture was snapped.* *IMAGE HOSTED ON * *FLICKR* DECEMBER 26, 2010​ 





 .​ *Inmeares​*


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

awesome shots


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great, awesome photos :cheers:


----------



## Erick-V (Jan 7, 2006)

WOW!!! I think that's all I can say!! LA is STUNNING!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5339999919/in/photostream/


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Natural beauty of Los Angeles is amazing. Palm trees are amazing too. It looks that every street in Los Angeles have palm trees.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

L.A. OK! Pretty cool shots guys! That's one hell of a big sprawl alright!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kyle_ward/5344976773/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

both by Matt Givot

I'm slowly starting to appreciate this city. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Another photo of L.A. (at night):








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonwsullivan/5371510349/in/photostream/


----------



## antmarobel (Dec 9, 2010)

milquetoast said:


> ^^ *The moment you made your comment, Chadoh, this picture was snapped.* *IMAGE HOSTED ON * *FLICKR* DECEMBER 26, 2010​
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Come on...could you give me the link to this picture?...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/haleyeah/5396573028/in/photostream/


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/albertscanonrebelt2idigitalphotography/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/albertscanonrebelt2idigitalphotography/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/albertscanonrebelt2idigitalphotography/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/albertscanonrebelt2idigitalphotography/


----------



## stratotroter (Aug 15, 2010)

^^ What is the city in the 2nd photo? Does LA have the another city centre?
PS: The city looks adorable!


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

stratotroter said:


> ^^ What is the city in the 2nd photo? Does LA have the another city centre?
> PS: The city looks adorable!


That's Century City, one of LA's many skylines.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^

stunning skyline pics...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

LosAngeles (1 of 31) by jasmith31, on Flickr


Los Angeles, from Mullholland Drive by robnguyen01, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/spazzkid/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hereinvannuys/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/albertscanonrebelt2idigitalphotography/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nursebill/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasmith31/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasmith31/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hereinvannuys/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hereinvannuys/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sjg310/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/greet_n_toss/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hereinvannuys/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/albertscanonrebelt2idigitalphotography/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/albertscanonrebelt2idigitalphotography/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/albertscanonrebelt2idigitalphotography/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/albertscanonrebelt2idigitalphotography/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/albertscanonrebelt2idigitalphotography/


----------



## CITYofDREAMS (Jan 20, 2007)

Wow! some great LA pics... good finds desert.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

LosAngeles (5 of 31) by jasmith31, on Flickr


Untitled by louis bloque, on Flickr


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Feb 12, 2011)

Los Angeles has som perfect vistas.

I approve.


----------



## antmarobel (Dec 9, 2010)

christos-greece said:


> LosAngeles (5 of 31) by jasmith31, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Untitled by louis bloque, on Flickr


Christos, your second pictures is not LA. It's San Francisco


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

gorgeous


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful downtown Los Angeles by oobwoodman, on Flickr


Downtown Los Angeles, Aerial view by STERLINGDAVISPHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Los Angeles by Stevemyster, on Flickr


Los Angeles Night-17 by thefortunatefall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

This is the skyline view of Downtown Los Angeles viewing from Dodger Stadium inside the Los Angeles Chinatown Firecracker 10k run race route located at Elysian Park - Solano Canyon Los Angeles, California 90026. by RaymondYu, on Flickr


This is the continuous route for the Los Angeles Chinatown Firecracker 10k run race located at Park Row Drive Elysian Park where 10k runners ran throughout the whole route in Solano Canyon Los Angeles, California. Downtown Los Angeles Skyline View. by RaymondYu, on Flickr


----------



## henry hill (Feb 12, 2008)

I have never seen so many pictures of Los Angeles. beautiful, big city. 

Thanks for pics friends.  

:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Los Angeles 2011 Getty Museum by Dré Batista Please vote on my video!!, on Flickr


LA skyline by quirkytravelguy, on Flickr


----------



## milquetoast (Jul 31, 2007)

*IMAGES HOSTED ON * *FLICKR*​ 





 *BEN GOETTING*​ .​







*RANDY SON OF ROBERT​* .​







*ERIC 5D MARK II​*


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

^^ Great to see unusual pictures of LA :applause: keep them coming


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

LOVE those photos


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^
Amazing photos of LA....thanks.


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Los Angeles - Panoramas - 01 by photo_tnmartin3, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Griffith Park Pano 11.29.10 by STERLINGDAVISPHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Untitled by qleoca [take chances], on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hollywood by Vancayzeele Olivier is tired, but ok!, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Los Angeles DownTown by Vancayzeele Olivier is tired, but ok!, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Lifeguard On The Duty by Vancayzeele Olivier is tired, but ok!, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Venice Beach by Vancayzeele Olivier is tired, but ok!, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Venice Beach by Vancayzeele Olivier is tired, but ok!, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

CVS Pharmacy by Vancayzeele Olivier is tired, but ok!, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Venice Beach by Vancayzeele Olivier is tired, but ok!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cotton Candy Sky by Neil Armstrong2, on Flickr


I see no Angels by Neil Armstrong2, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Downtown Los Angeles by scottdunn, on Flickr


Downtown Los Angeles by scottdunn, on Flickr


Downtown Los Angeles (pt2) by scottdunn, on Flickr


Downtown Los Angeles (pt2) by scottdunn, on Flickr


Downtown Los Angeles (pt2) by scottdunn, on Flickr


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

^^ not bad, actually really good. :cheers:


----------



## vostoks (Sep 30, 2010)

Definitelly my favorite thread:applause::applause::rock::cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Downtown LA Panorma by marinajon, on Flickr


Did she fall? by Neil Armstrong2, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Los Angeles Skyline by Timo Erkkilä, on Flickr


----------



## Persi (Jan 1, 2010)

I am totally in love with LA :cheers1:


----------



## ezin (Jul 30, 2008)

i love LA keep up guys !! well done


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Library Tower by marinajon, on Flickr


Football in LA by Neil Armstrong2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

downtown17 by Neil Armstrong2, on Flickr


Life in the fast lane by oldhickory49, on Flickr


----------



## wombat king45 (May 26, 2011)

why is there a picture of minneapolis?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

_DSC0444-Edit.jpg by 4Directions Image, on Flickr


IMG_1268 by dieselfume, on Flickr


_DSC0444-Edit.jpg by 4Directions Image, on Flickr


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Great photos and updates!


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

Downtown LA in the distance with the sort of "Downtown West" known as Century City in the foreground part of the City of LA.
What if all those buildings were in Downtown!!!:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Downtown Los Angeles by Space-wanderer, on Flickr


Skyline with smog by fotomormor, on Flickr


Los Angeles skyline by picksysticks, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

NYC Marathon Training program by Ken and Barbie by Eric Demarcq, on Flickr


Focus on Wave by Eric Demarcq, on Flickr


Surf Time in Santa Monica by Eric Demarcq, on Flickr


Los Angeles Downtown from Interstate 110 by Eric Demarcq, on Flickr


Rooftop in Los Angeles by Eric Demarcq, on Flickr


Paul Smith Melrose by Eric Demarcq, on Flickr


Porsche on LA by Eric Demarcq, on Flickr


California Girl by Eric Demarcq, on Flickr


999 by Eric Demarcq, on Flickr


Hollywood Sing overlooked from the Hollywood & Highland Center by °L.A. | © Albert's Canon Photography, on Flickr


Memories of LA Sunset from Griffith Observatory! by °L.A. | © Albert's Canon Photography, on Flickr


Fire in the LA Sky (Explored) by °L.A. | © Albert's Canon Photography, on Flickr


First day of Autumn 2011 in Los Angeles, viewed from Kenneth Hahn State Park! by °L.A. | © Albert's Canon Photography, on Flickr


OCT_6490scr by Archie Tucker, on Flickr


Eastern Airlines Building by Chris Camargo, on Flickr


Twilight LA by Chris Camargo, on Flickr


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

By Berek


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

By Weswang










By Kajenn



















By Everlasting










By Verge


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Los Angeles skyline by RodneyRamsey, on Flickr


Downtown Los Angeles by RodneyRamsey, on Flickr


L.A. by S E A N D U, on Flickr


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Kenni said:


> Downtown LA in the distance with the sort of "Downtown West" known as Century City in the foreground part of the City of LA.
> What if all those buildings were in Downtown!!!:cheers:
> 
> http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a268/mojeda101/LisaNewton.jpg
> ...


Photos with Century City + downtown skyline have always been my favorite LA shots. Too bad CC doesn't seem to be photographed as much as downtown.


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful city!


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Photo by Erdna


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

By fotoray


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

By Sacimar


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Roll tide by Neil Armstrong2, on Flickr


LA night after the rain! (#222 Explored 11.14.11) by °L.A. | © Albert's Canon Photography, on Flickr


Los Angeles, a prelude to winter! by °L.A. | © Albert's Canon Photography, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Cloudy Malibu by Eric Demarcq, on Flickr


Los Angeles Downtown Background by Eric Demarcq, on Flickr


Sunset on Los Angeles Traffic by Eric Demarcq, on Flickr


Sunset Boulevard in the Mirror by Eric Demarcq, on Flickr


Pull over and stop for emergency vehicles by Eric Demarcq, on Flickr


Father and Son in California morning by Eric Demarcq, on Flickr


Los Angeles Landscape, 101 Freeway, Hollywood & Vine exit; 2 days before Thanksgiving! by °L.A. | © Albert's Canon Photography, on Flickr


DSC2643b by Archie Tucker, on Flickr


Misty LA! by °L.A. | © Albert's Canon Photography, on Flickr


Steep way up! by °L.A. | © Albert's Canon Photography, on Flickr


Radiant Sunset seeing from Santa Monica Beach! by °L.A. | © Albert's Canon Photography, on Flickr


Hollywood by BloodFidelity, on Flickr


LA night after the rain! (#222 Explored 11.14.11) by °L.A. | © Albert's Canon Photography, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Blue Hour S Curve, Pacific Coast Highway by Robin Black Photography, on Flickr


Sunset, Malibu Pier by Robin Black Photography, on Flickr


Griffith Observatory and Los Angeles Skyline, Night by Robin Black Photography, on Flickr


Hollywood Sunset by Robin Black Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Gobbo (Jul 26, 2007)

warden987 said:


> Why are you so touchy? I am still not impressed at all by the LA skyline, and my piece of advice to you, people may have different opinions.


I partially agree...

Certainly nice photos, but....the city itself doesn´t impress me too much. The skyline is smaller compared to other US cities, but certainly nice enough (at least in my opinion). But judging from google earth, I was a little disappointed by LA: the suburbs look a little monotone (same type of buildings almost everywhere) and there are some boring, bad looking areas. 

What I DO like about LA are the surroundings..the mountains and also the beaches and the sea...the city itself appears a little grey honestly. A lot of concrete buildings and I don´t see any historical buildings. MOSTLY only concrete and skyscrapers 

But LA probably was a very fast growing city, that could be the reason why they just builded a lot of monotone concrete buildings, who knows. That´s why I generally rarely find fast growing cities very beautiful. If they grow too fast they tend to lack history and the architecture becomes rather monotone...

Thanks anyway for the nice photos, I certainly did like them. But overall I would maybe have expected LA to be a little more glamorous and great looking. To me it´s not looking bad, but just a little average. I thought that LA was one of the more glamorous cities in the USA, but honestly I like Boston, New York, San Francisco, Las Vegas more


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Great pics from Los Angeles....:cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

JW Marriott Hotel- Downtown LA by Joshua Gunther, on Flickr


Los Angeles_17.jpg by Phil_Bird, on Flickr


"Circulatory system" by sirimiri, on Flickr


“Le Ciel de Californie" by TIA International Photography, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

The Ringer by STERLINGDAVISPHOTO, on Flickr


DWP Fountains by STERLINGDAVISPHOTO, on Flickr


5DMK2_38601 by STERLINGDAVISPHOTO, on Flickr


LA Auto Show 2011 by STERLINGDAVISPHOTO, on Flickr


Uptown Rocker by Lloyd Hamrol w/ the Real Deal by Space-wanderer, on Flickr


Perch, at the Pershing Square Building by STERLINGDAVISPHOTO, on Flickr


Perch, at the Pershing Square Building by STERLINGDAVISPHOTO, on Flickr


Occupy LA, Eviction Day by STERLINGDAVISPHOTO, on Flickr


Lobby of Building on 6th street by STERLINGDAVISPHOTO, on Flickr


Los Angeles State Historic Park and Downtown Los Angeles from the "Historic" Buena Vista Street Viaduct near Elysian Park by Matt McGrath Photo, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/michael_locke/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/michael_locke/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/michael_locke/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/michael_locke/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/michael_locke/


Sunset strip by Hind Al Ghafis, on Flickr


DTLARitz2 by melindaloomis, on Flickr


Century City by Faris ♌, on Flickr


Wilshire Blvd by Faris ♌, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/benjaminmorin/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/benjaminmorin/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

walt disney concert hall by Eric 5D Mark II, on Flickr


LA’s Brand New Day by TIA International Photography, on Flickr


Days of Wonder by TIA International Photography, on Flickr


La Reina de Los Ángeles by TIA International Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Ludi (Mar 21, 2007)

Photo of an friend, which lives in California:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Fog Versus Smog by clarsonx, on Flickr


LA Skyline by Dirk Dallas, on Flickr


Down Town by atenpo, on Flickr


L.A. Drive by atenpo, on Flickr


Purple Haze by clarsonx, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

amazing city .. awesome pics ..


----------



## Mr.Johnson (Mar 2, 2008)

LA rules)


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

warden987 said:


> Still, it resembles a very huge village, that's what I call a true real skyline http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/3650/38648698017134b51da8b.jpg, but you are right,to be more exact, I am right, who cares?





warden987 said:


> I like Los Angleles, but its skyline is rather poor in comparison to other big American cities such as NY or Chicago.
> 
> But overall, it's a very multiform and astonishing city. I do hope I will visit it some day.


We awas have to explain this a little, LA is so vast, HUGE, that it developed seprate clusters of buildings. For example Century City is not a "city", as it is still Los Angeles, but it was developed as a "Downton West". NY and Chicago, and others, have concentrated their buildings.

Here's a shot Milque put of Century City in the foreground and Downtown in the back. (shot from West LA)










Wilshire Blvd. or as it is known, the Wilshire Corridor, is lined with buildings from Downtonw to Santa Monica. If we could just cencentrate all those buildings, Century City, West LA, San Fernando Valley, then maybe it'll look like Toronto or Chicago. oh!and some parts of the city have height restrictions, just to mention one Hollywood, but I think it was repealed recently, so watch out! we might be seeing big skyscrapers in Hollywood soon; and again, way off Downtown.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Untitled by ღ ℂℏ℟ḯʂ ღ, on Flickr


I <3 L.A. by Javier Pantoja, on Flickr


Untitled by justefrain, on Flickr


Untitled by justefrain, on Flickr


Downtown LA by JM Clark Photography (jamecl99), on Flickr


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

Downton, way, way, way in the back. 


View of West Los Angeles from Brentwood Heights by CAUT, on Flickr


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Kenni said:


> We awas have to explain this a little, LA is so vast, HUGE, that it developed seprate clusters of buildings. For example Century City is not a "city", as it is still Los Angeles, but it was developed as a "Downton West". NY and Chicago, and others, have concentrated their buildings.


I used to feel the same regarding LA's skyline until I realized that there was more to it besides downtown. For being so large and spread out the city's skyline and density are impressive. I'm sure if it were on the east coast it'd probably look more like Atlanta (large spread but with lower density/fewer clusters). 

Besides in the future who knows downtown and Century City could grow to the point of being much closer (one can dream) .


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

What an awesome city kay: .


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

L.A. from the air - Los Angeles, California, USA by Marie Berne, on Flickr


Hollywood Sign from Griffith Observatory by dtramos, on Flickr


los angeles skyline by Jason Scheier, on Flickr


IMG_1142 by ellensama, on Flickr


----------



## Cofe33 (Jan 24, 2010)

wow,wonderful city.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Time for more updates:

Untitled by debbie bautista, on Flickr


Runyon Summit Hike - 6/10/13 by JamesBoydPhotos.com, on Flickr


L.A. Sunshine by Suzanne Haggerty, on Flickr


LA-Dash by BobbyGibbons, on Flickr


Downtown Los Angeles panorama from Griffith observatory by carlossg, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

All Roads to L.A. by Panas Photography, on Flickr


L.A. at Dusk by Panas Photography, on Flickr


Silhouette of a City by Panas Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Night at the Dodger by Panas Photography, on Flickr


DTLA & Dodger Stadium by Panas Photography, on Flickr


Old Bank District by Panas Photography, on Flickr


Lights of the City Rush by priankasameer, on Flickr


IMG_2602 by John Kingman, on Flickr


Downtown Los Angeles by j_dewulf, on Flickr


----------



## Kelbeen (Jul 12, 2012)

Taken yesterday June 24th at Elysian Park

 Elysian Park by Kelbeen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

IMG_3731 by R. Zavala, on Flickr


IMG_3839 by R. Zavala, on Flickr


Photo by *riverwalker*, on Flickr


130624_73128_25 / CicLAvia June 22, 2013 by Larry Gassan, on Flickr


Downtown LA 183-5-6 by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

_MG_4418 by Yessir Youarefat, on Flickr


_MG_4422 by Yessir Youarefat, on Flickr


_MG_4432 by Yessir Youarefat, on Flickr


_MG_4155 by Yessir Youarefat, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Civilization by PhiiiiiiiL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

DTLA-5480 by Marvin J. Lee, on Flickr

Jesus by BaxImages, on Flickr

dodgers by ilegendphoto, on Flickr

Hollywood by Photality Photos, on Flickr

In black n white by LaMomophotography, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Untitled by 落書き, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

City Of Angels by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr

Los Angeles Old and New Contrasted by tom ueda, on Flickr

Downtown LA by tom ueda, on Flickr

Downtown Los Angeles Cityscape by florianpix, on Flickr

4th Street Los Angeles by Wilson T., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

"view of LA from Griffith Park" by edeevo, on Flickr

LA Twilight by Jim Drought III, on Flickr

Grand Park Downtown Los Angeles by Stefan Brundige, on Flickr

The Los Angles Eight by Neil Kremer, on Flickr

Downtown Los Angeles Cityscape by Florian Borgeat, on Flickr

6th Street Bridge-Los Angeles by Jorgon Gonzalez, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A very small degree of hope is sufficient to cause the birth of love… by Sandeep Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## SpiderBHZ (Feb 11, 2015)

Pictures mine.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Roof View Downtown Los Angeles by Thomas Ueda, on Flickr

Los Angeles Downtown by yu mib, on Flickr

DTLA Nights by Mathieu Lebreton, on Flickr

DTLA Nights by Mathieu Lebreton, on Flickr

Downtown LA by Fido, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Downtown LA night Los Angeles sunset colorful skyline California by Bazaar Guide, on Flickr


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

Very good photos.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Los Angeles from Kenneth Hahn State Recreation Area by Sam Gao, on Flickr

Los Angeles from Griffith Observatory by Sam Gao, on Flickr

Iridescence of the Angels by TIA INTERNATIONAL PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

La times by Michael Zavala, on Flickr

Midnight at Fourth Street by Armaan Ali, on Flickr

Los Angeles View by Thomas Ueda, on Flickr

Downtown Los Angeles by José Miguel Serna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

up in the air by Eric, on Flickr

Untitled by CJ Andrews, on Flickr

Los Angeles by Jane Kwett, on Flickr

Grand Avenue by Dave, on Flickr

Parking lot - LA night II by Andreas, on Flickr

IMG_4062 by the_jif, on Flickr

Downtown L.A. by Corey Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice pics


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

city of angels by Eric, on Flickr

Seeing Double by Jaymie Sandro Gomez, on Flickr

Griffith Park Storm by Joshua Gunther, on Flickr

Sunrise over Los Angeles by Bryan Rodriguez, on Flickr

Grand Avenue by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

city of angels by Eric, on Flickr

Los Angeles Cloud Season by Jeremy Thomas, on Flickr

Sunrise over Los Angeles by Bryan Rodriguez, on Flickr

Downtown Los Angeles by Mustak Ahamad, on Flickr

Downtown L.A. by Corey Thompson, on Flickr

Downtown Los Angeles by Edgar Flores, on Flickr

City Bench by Thomas Ueda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Los Angeles at dusk by sanoj vasudevan, on Flickr

Rosslyn Hotel by Thomas Ueda, on Flickr

up in the air by Eric, on Flickr

IMG_3999 by the_jif, on Flickr

Airplane Parts - Los Angeles by Neil Heeney, on Flickr

Downtown Los Angeles by Mustak Ahamad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Los Angeles by Carol Ohler, on Flickr

Airplane Parts - Los Angeles by Neil Heeney, on Flickr

Rosslyn Hotel by Thomas Ueda, on Flickr

Looking down Fig by Terrence Clifford, on Flickr

Los Angeles Cloud Season by Jeremy Thomas, on Flickr

the red window - LA night I by Andreas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

DTLA by Musashi Sakazaki, on Flickr

Untitled by Jameziecakes, on Flickr

Downtown Los Angeles by bORjAmATiC, on Flickr

L.A. by Dave, on Flickr

Downtown Los Angeles by Daniel Viñe Garcia, on Flickr

Los Angeles, Ca by Rinzi Ruiz, on Flickr

Los Angeles at dusk by sanoj vasudevan, on Flickr

*Merry Christmas to all* :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Untitled by Terrini, on Flickr

DTLA by Ryan Smith, on Flickr

8th & Broadway by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr

Rodeo Drive by Jorge Císcar, on Flickr

Motion City by Raul Cano, on Flickr


----------



## SpiderBHZ (Feb 11, 2015)

Sem título by Zack Vincler, no Flickr


Sem título by Zack Vincler, no Flickr

Sem título by Zack Vincler, no Flickr


----------



## nick.english.dept (Jul 13, 2012)

*DTLA from Los Angeles City Hall*

A Beautiful View of Downtown Los Angeles from the city's Iconic City Hall 

Los Angeles from City Hall by Alan Partridge, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice pics☝


----------



## ACT (Dec 8, 2017)

Discover the city of Los Angeles from the Google Earth software.






Other city tours are available on www.aircitytour.com


----------



## nick.english.dept (Jul 13, 2012)

*Los Angeles*

The beautiful Wilshire Grand 










Source


----------



## nick.english.dept (Jul 13, 2012)

*Los Angeles*

Staples Center ; LA Live in downtown Los Angeles 










Source


----------



## nick.english.dept (Jul 13, 2012)

*Los Angeles @ Night*

Christmas Hues adorn the skycrapers of downtown Los Angeles 
Los Angeles Lights by Corey Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## nick.english.dept (Jul 13, 2012)

*Los Angeles @ Golden Hour*

A Panoramic Los Angeles Sunset from Griffith Park 
Los Angeles Sunset by Carl Larson, on Flickr


----------



## nick.english.dept (Jul 13, 2012)

*Los Angeles: The Bonaventure*

The Bonaventure Hotel in downtown Los Angeles 

Bonaventure Hotel by Carl Larson, on Flickr


----------



## nick.english.dept (Jul 13, 2012)

*Unique & Breathtaking Los Angeles*

Unique View of the Hollywood Sign with a Breathtaking View of Los Angeles 


Hollywood View by Radek Hofman, on Flickr


----------



## nick.english.dept (Jul 13, 2012)

*Happy New Year to All !*

Wishing all of the SSC Family and Friends a most Happy New Year ! 
May 2018 bring all health, happiness and peace! 








Source


----------



## nick.english.dept (Jul 13, 2012)

*Spectacular Los Angeles at Night !*

Spectacular Shot of Downtown Los Angeles at Night!
Night Time in L.A. by Daniele Sciacca, on Flickr


----------



## nick.english.dept (Jul 13, 2012)

*Los Angeles Skyline*

Beautiful Shot of Los Angeles' Skyline 
Los Angeles skyline by Alberts Bielis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Reception by David Seibold, on Flickr

Los Angeles Department of Transportation 2012 ElDorado National Axess BRT CNG #12303 by Transportation Fan 2002, on Flickr

North View from Bob Hope Patriotic Hall (4232A) by Ron Gilbert, on Flickr

DSC01777 by Eduardo Acosta, on Flickr

City Hall, Los Angeles by Scott, on Flickr

2018_01_04_Los_Angeles_004-Edit by Jeff Turner, on Flickr

Wilshire Blvd by Denny Khamphanthong, on Flickr

West by OMAR MASRI, on Flickr

LA Cityscape4 by Dan Grider, on Flickr

The Getty - LA Perspective by Ian D. Keating, on Flickr


----------



## nick.english.dept (Jul 13, 2012)

*Los Angeles*

Striking Skyscrapers adorn Los Angeles' Downtown 


Looking Down Downtown by OMAR MASRI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Downtown Los Angeles by Vern Krutein, on Flickr

Dark city by necro pez, on Flickr

Los Angeles City Hall Celebrating LGTBQ Heritage Month in June by Calvin Lee, on Flickr

Downtown LA with Fuji xf14mm by Brian Gonzalez, on Flickr

Sky Lights by jamie.jones113, on Flickr

�� by Michael Zavala, on Flickr

City of Angels by audiodev, on Flickr

Downtown LA by photoserge.com, on Flickr


----------



## Bahromovies (Dec 26, 2016)

Santa Monica beach at sunset





Coming in for landing at LAX





Landing in Los Angeles airport and takeoff





Tom Bradley International Terminal at LAX





Beautiful Los Angeles


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

TRUMPOUTOFLA_0015 by Jayrol San Jose, on Flickr

Bovard Administration Building and Downtown LA by USC | University of Southern California, on Flickr

533190725 by National YVP, on Flickr

Los Angeles downtown by Max Tabell, on Flickr

6th Street Bridge, Construction progress 2018 by Sterling Davis, on Flickr

Color Blind by April Reppucci, on Flickr

_C189211 by Andrei Amodia, on Flickr

_B188102 by Andrei Amodia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

City of Glass by Michael Nyiri, on Flickr

The Slow Drive Downtown by Michael Nyiri, on Flickr

Los Angeles Skyline Afterglow by Jeremy Thomas, on Flickr

L.A. From Across the Bay by Michael Nyiri, on Flickr

Westwood Hollywood, LA Sunset by Joseph Haubert, on Flickr

Because it was Valentineâs Day by ScorpioOnSUP, on Flickr

Rising to the Sky by Michael Nyiri, on Flickr

Just A Kiss by Joe Ascioti, on Flickr

Views by Jose Esqueda, on Flickr

L.A. by Night Mono, USA by Chris van Kan, on Flickr

6051 by Taylor Smith, on Flickr

West by OMAR MASRI, on Flickr

Downtown Los Angeles Skyline by Sterling Davis, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

LA trafficking by Busquets Photography, on Flickr










The day earth stood still. by Busquets Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Long Beach reflections by North Ports, on Flickr

Hollywood-3 by sylviahalpern, on Flickr

METROdowntown_1stBridge_MVB_2256 by CEO Countywide Communications, on Flickr

The Walk of fame by photoserge.com, on Flickr

Cityscape with Stadium by Michael Nyiri, on Flickr

Cityscape by kh1234567890, on Flickr

Framed Skyline by Michael Nyiri, on Flickr

City of Glass by Michael Nyiri, on Flickr

533190725 by National YVP, on Flickr

Downtown Haze by 9RockRoad, on Flickr

Los Angeles Skyline Afterglow by Jeremy Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

L.A. Blues by S|M, on Flickr

Old Days by S|M, on Flickr

Street Photography by Sterling Scott, on Flickr

A Walk Around the Lake by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

City View by Michael Nyiri, on Flickr

_RJS3524 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

Los Angeles by Branden Frederick, on Flickr

LosAngelesDeNOCHE1_firma by Martin Lemus Garcia, on Flickr

Vista Hermosa Park by Erik Van Dusen, on Flickr

Los Angeles Downtown 30 by Eloy Rodriguez, on Flickr

Los Angeles Downtown 15 by Eloy Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Los Angeles Parking by Thomas Ueda, on Flickr

The Early Bird Special by mistergee71, on Flickr

Los Angeles by Carsume, on Flickr

Downtown Los Angeles (DTLA)-1365 by Marvin Lee, on Flickr

Vibrant Downtown Los Angeles by Calvin Lee, on Flickr

Hollywood Bowl Overlook- Los Angeles by Joshua Gunther, on Flickr

Downtown LA by photoserge.com, on Flickr

Fast and the Furious by Tassanee, on Flickr

Angels at My Window by TIA INTERNATIONAL PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

From the Bridge on Beaudry by David Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Birds Flying Over L.A. by Michael Nyiri, on Flickr

Los Angeles Twilight by Jeremy Thomas, on Flickr

City Lights - DTLA by Puckman2012, on Flickr

• Sunset Facade • by Wilkof Photography, on Flickr

Downtown Los Angeles Cityscape by Richard Schneider, on Flickr

Past and Future Combined by Michael Nyiri, on Flickr

la night by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

Downtown Los Angeles by Thomas Ueda, on Flickr

Downtown L.A. by Sebastian Voigt, on Flickr

Los Angeles by Brent Howe, on Flickr

Serendipity by Joshua Gunther, on Flickr

Chavez Ravine | Los Angeles | LA Dodgers by Rob de Voogd / zzapback, on Flickr

Los Angeles by Alessandro Bonis, on Flickr

Los Angeles by Eric Zumstein, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Los Angeles Sunset by Carl Larson, on Flickr

Night Time in L.A. by Daniele Sciacca, on Flickr

DSC_1812-Edit by Robert Bernstein, on Flickr

BAR_6922 by Omar Bárcena, on Flickr

2018_01_04_Los_Angeles_004-Edit by Jeff Turner, on Flickr

Los Angeles by Eduardo Acosta, on Flickr

Los Angeles City Hall Celebrating LGTBQ Heritage Month in June by Calvin Lee, on Flickr

The Getty - LA Perspective by Ian D. Keating, on Flickr

Looking Down Downtown by OMAR MASRI, on Flickr

City of Angels by audiodev, on Flickr

533190725 by National YVP, on Flickr

Westwood Hollywood, LA Sunset by Joseph Haubert, on Flickr

City Lights by Jessica Drossin, on Flickr

Downtown Los Angeles Skyline by Sterling Davis, on Flickr

Hollywood Lockdown 2020 by Bradford Speers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Downtown Los Angeles by Kevin D. Haley, on Flickr

Ay-Do-Noh 149 by Alvin Simpson, on Flickr

Skyspace Los Angeles (night) by Wenceslau Graus, on Flickr

Cirque In LA by Carl Larson, on Flickr

Framed Skyline by Michael Nyiri, on Flickr

Up, Up and Away by Michael Nyiri, on Flickr

Los Angeles CA by David Garcia, on Flickr

Amazing sunset view with palm tree and downtown Los Angeles. California, USA by tamiiir7, on Flickr

Erika Lee USC Grad 2018 by Andy C Kim, on Flickr

Los Angeles by Justin Sturm, on Flickr

Santa Barbara Pier by Peter Laub, on Flickr

Los Angles Night Cityscape 4K by HD Wallpapers Life life, on Flickr

griffith observatory . los angeles by Ross Reyes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Over the Bridge by Michael Baek, on Flickr

Looking West by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

Downtown Los Angeles Skyline by Kelvin Cheng, on Flickr

City View by Michael Nyiri, on Flickr

A Walk Around the Lake by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

City of Angels by Max Roseman, on Flickr

Los Angeles by Branden Frederick, on Flickr

Los Angeles 27 by Lennart Arendes, on Flickr

City Life by Kimberly Diaz, on Flickr

Vista Hermosa Park by Erik Van Dusen, on Flickr

From Sepulveda Vista Point: 38.5 miles to DTLA at Library Tower, 45.3 miles to Hollywood Sign P3130227_28_29_30_31_32_33 by moondoggie71, on Flickr

Los Angeles by Alessandro Bonis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Downtown L.A. by Tamás Matusik, on Flickr

Skyline Across the Valley by Michael Nyiri, on Flickr

_RJS3452 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

Westwood buildings from above by Jacob G., on Flickr

Los Angeles - Seen from Jerome C. Daniel Scenic Overlook / Hollywood Bowl Overlook by Michael Kemper, on Flickr

Downtown Los Angeles by ap0013, on Flickr

World&#x27;s Fastest Gamer - 2019 Finals - LA Rooftop Race by Ideas &amp; Cars, on Flickr

L1030871.jpg by Jorge A. Martinez Photography, on Flickr

Downtown LA by Ross Pollack, on Flickr

los_angeles_edit_1 by Randolph Kiser, on Flickr

California by GPA Photo Archive, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

City of Angels by Manuel Hurtado, on Flickr

Exterior of the Walt Disney Concert Hall in downtown LA by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

Lucas Ave by David Seibold, on Flickr

south east l.a. by Howard F., on Flickr

Urban Nightscape by J. Les Gainous, on Flickr

L.A. Parking Lot by Michael Nyiri, on Flickr

Beverly Center during COVID-19 by Kelvin Cheng, on Flickr

Century Plaza Towers Construction by Kelvin Cheng, on Flickr

Glendora, CA. 2020 by Paul Millan, on Flickr

Avenue Of The Stars in Century City Los Angeles. by pwright2007, on Flickr

Los Angeles Skyline by Kelvin Cheng, on Flickr

Inner Life by Rick Del Carmen, on Flickr

Live City by Rick Del Carmen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Ay-Do-Noh 149 by Alvin Simpson, on Flickr

Los Angeles - 2016-11-10 10.02.31 by John Martinez Pavliga, on Flickr

L.A. Skyline on a Clear Day by Michael Nyiri, on Flickr

Downtown Los Angeles by Simone Gramegna, on Flickr

Downtown Los Angeles by Simone Gramegna, on Flickr

2R1A2994 by Sid Penance, on Flickr

View of Los Angeles from 1st Bridge by Andy S, on Flickr

Smoking Giants by OMAR MASRI, on Flickr

888 S Hope by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr

Erika Lee USC Grad 2018 by Andy C Kim, on Flickr

Flying over La La Land by Mike Armstrong, on Flickr

Sophia Uemura and Maggie and Megan Siu Los Angeles Shoot by Andy C Kim, on Flickr

Downtown LA Skyline by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr

Down Town LA at sunset by Erik Van Dusen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Hollywood Nights by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr

High Quality Image and photo Gallery of Kendall Jenner on Oct 19th 2015 Around Los Angeles with Yoni Laham by Kendall Fans, on Flickr

Los Angeles, CA - City of Angels 😇 by Transport Renegade, on Flickr

LA Change Over by ajd440ex, on Flickr

Bridge Lights by ajd440ex, on Flickr

Over Under by ajd440ex, on Flickr

Walt Disney Concert Hall by ajd440ex, on Flickr

Blue Glass by ajd440ex, on Flickr

What Time is It by ajd440ex, on Flickr

City Lines by ajd440ex, on Flickr

Cumulus by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr

One Loud Boi by Narayanan Murali, on Flickr

20191025_183936 (2) by Michael P. D&#x27;Arco, on Flickr

Colors Of The Boardwalk - Covid19 Era by joey zanotti, on Flickr

COVID-19 by amelia sullivan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lost Angeles, Pt. I by Brandon Tran, on Flickr

Los Angeles by Branden Frederick, on Flickr

Adventures in DTLA by Kimberly Diaz, on Flickr

Lotuses in Full Bloom at Echo Park Lake by Christine Ho, on Flickr

Architecture Lifestyles Los Angeles by jamie garcia, on Flickr

Crowded by Patrick Stargardt, on Flickr

2019 Los Angeles 087 by Michael Muraz, on Flickr

PB190278 by Mark Luccarelli, on Flickr

2015-03-24_16-00-22_anonEOS70_507444_o_Audrey by Miguel Discart, on Flickr

Lexie-3938 by J. Aaron Delgado (Read Profile), on Flickr

World&#x27;s Fastest Gamer - 2019 Finals - LA Rooftop Race by Ideas &amp; Cars, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Glass And Steel by Carl Larson, on Flickr

Onramps by Carl Larson, on Flickr

LA Rush Hour by Carl Larson, on Flickr

DTLA Traffic by Carl Larson, on Flickr

Good Morning Los Angeles by Carl Larson, on Flickr

Universal City Overlook by Carl Larson, on Flickr

Los Angeles Lights by Corey Thompson, on Flickr

Wilshire Blvd by Denny Khamphanthong, on Flickr

City of Angels by audiodev, on Flickr

Downtown LA by photoserge.com, on Flickr

Bovard Administration Building and Downtown LA by USC | University of Southern California, on Flickr

Just A Kiss by Joe Ascioti, on Flickr

LA trafficking by Busquets Photography, on Flickr

So Los Angeles by Ashok Boghani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

x_LA_Los Angeles City Hall_4 by Antonio X, on Flickr

x_LA_Los Angeles City Hall_6 by Antonio X, on Flickr

x_LA_Los Angeles City Hall_2 by Antonio X, on Flickr

x_LA_Los Angeles City Hall_7 by Antonio X, on Flickr

x_LA_Los Angeles City Hall_16 by Antonio X, on Flickr

zy_LA_SoCal Edison Building_12 by Antonio X, on Flickr

Downtown Los Angeles by Wichner Eduard-Raul, on Flickr

Metro Bikes by Michael Cook, on Flickr

LA Change Over by ajd440ex, on Flickr

2015-03-24_14-09-50_ILCE-6000_DSC00673 by Miguel Discart, on Flickr

Dancer in Red by Greg McDonald, on Flickr

Under the Marquee by Michael Nyiri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Los Angeles - July 4 2020 by Kelvin Cheng, on Flickr

The Red Steps at City National City National Plaza by Michael Nyiri, on Flickr

Untitled by Sameli Kujala, on Flickr

Street Photography by Sterling Scott, on Flickr

City View by Michael Nyiri, on Flickr

View from Perch Restaurant by Adam Holloway, on Flickr

Adventures in DTLA by Kimberly Diaz, on Flickr

Los Angeles CA by David Garcia, on Flickr

Santa Monica Beach by David Garcia, on Flickr

CA-852.jpg by Robbert Ladan, on Flickr

Happy 237th Birthday Los Angeles! by Joits, on Flickr

Los Angeles by Alessandro Bonis, on Flickr

citysunset-2 by Amanda Pedroza, on Flickr

Los Angeles Nights by Patrick Stargardt, on Flickr

Skyline of Toronto by Stephan Neven, on Flickr

Victoria Justice by Gennady Zajtsev, on Flickr

Hollywood Lockdown 2020 by Bradford Speers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Los Angeles - July 4 2020 by Kelvin Cheng, on Flickr

Los Angeles by Rinzi Ruiz, on Flickr

City of Angels by Corey Thompson, on Flickr

Downtown Los Angeles Cityscape by Richard Schneider, on Flickr

6th Street Bridge - Los Angeles by Joshua Gunther, on Flickr

Downtown Los Angeles at 7:30am by SteveWillard, on Flickr

La Reina de Los Ángeles by TIA INTERNATIONAL PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

Los Angeles Aerial Photography Cityscape Sunset by Toby Harriman, on Flickr

Metro by pray_, on Flickr

Rush Hour by Corey Thompson, on Flickr

The Vertical Horizon by Joshua Gunther, on Flickr

Live City by Rick Del Carmen, on Flickr

Los Angeles CA by Hector Torres, on Flickr

City of Angels by Tara Holland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

So Los Angeles by Ashok Boghani, on Flickr

Framed Skyline by Michael Nyiri, on Flickr

The day earth stood still. by Busquets Photography, on Flickr

DTLA Porsche by Alen Lin, on Flickr

City of Angels by m01229, on Flickr

the 405 through Irvine-Costa Mesa area by Dan Macy, on Flickr

SundaySessions-4960 by Lance Leong, on Flickr

20180221-L1120662 by brandon Yoon, on Flickr

Long Beach reflections by North Ports, on Flickr

A View Within A View by Wilkof Photography, on Flickr

Sophia Uemura and Maggie and Megan Siu Los Angeles Shoot by Andy C Kim, on Flickr

Sophia Uemura and Maggie and Megan Siu Los Angeles Shoot by Andy C Kim, on Flickr

Equestrian Love by Mark Morgan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Good morning L.A by Reinier Snijders, on Flickr

the city by Lichtbildidealisten ., on Flickr

Skyspace Los Angeles (night) by Wenceslau Graus, on Flickr

Los Angeles - 2016-11-10 10.02.31 by John Martinez Pavliga, on Flickr

Universal City by Alexander Kuznetsov, on Flickr

Cirque In LA by Carl Larson, on Flickr

A Lengthy Layover in the Queen City by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

Los Angeles, California by Jeff Bechtel, on Flickr

griffith observatory 29sep19 (6) by Jason Cardno, on Flickr

Los Angeles by Justin Sturm, on Flickr

Framed Skyline by Michael Nyiri, on Flickr

Lexie-3938 by J. Aaron Delgado (Read Profile), on Flickr

Ghostly DTLA in the distance by zialogy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Downtown Los Angeles at Twilight Hour by Christine Ho, on Flickr

Downtown Los Angeles at Twilight Hour by Christine Ho, on Flickr

Downtown Los Angeles at Twilight Hour by Christine Ho, on Flickr

Downtown Los Angeles at Twilight Hour by Christine Ho, on Flickr

Downtown Los Angeles at Twilight Hour by Christine Ho, on Flickr

Sunrise over LA by Marty B, on Flickr

Dark city by necro pez, on Flickr

Westwood Hollywood, LA Sunset by Joseph Haubert, on Flickr

LA trafficking by Busquets Photography, on Flickr

Just A Kiss by Joe Ascioti, on Flickr

Los Angeles, downtown by photoserge.com, on Flickr

2015-03-24_14-09-50_ILCE-6000_DSC00673 by Miguel Discart, on Flickr

Dancer in Red by Greg McDonald, on Flickr

Ay-Do-Noh 170 by Alvin Simpson, on Flickr

A View Within A View by Wilkof Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Downtown Los Angeles by Geoff Livingston, on Flickr

The Urban Landscape by John Prisk, on Flickr

6th St Bridge arches, against Los Angeles Skyline by Sterling Davis, on Flickr

Cloudstorm Over L.A. by Michael Nyiri, on Flickr

Sun Sets Over LA by Kelvin Cheng, on Flickr

Los Angeles Skyline by Michael Nyiri, on Flickr

_RJS3378 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

L.A.Skyline as the Sun Rises by Michael Nyiri, on Flickr

09 by John Sawin, on Flickr

Los Angeles Skyline Palm Trees Sunset 2019 by Anthony Quintano, on Flickr

Westin Bonaventure Hotel, Los Angeles by Doris Gross, on Flickr

Lexie-3943 by J. Aaron Delgado (Read Profile), on Flickr

Taking in the view by Tim Scotford, on Flickr

20170311-_SMP6396.jpg by Jorge A. Martinez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Hillside Living by Michael Nyiri, on Flickr

During a Clear Sunset You Can See Forever by Michael Nyiri, on Flickr

The Skyline by Dominik &quot;Dome&quot;, on Flickr

Los Angeles City by Sergey Mordasov, on Flickr

Los Angeles - July 4 2020 by Kelvin Cheng, on Flickr

Los Angeles, California by Jeff Bechtel, on Flickr

City Life by Kimberly Diaz, on Flickr

Los Angeles by Branden Frederick, on Flickr

Dodger Stadium and the LA Skyline by ap0013, on Flickr

Los Angeles by Alessandro Bonis, on Flickr

Sunset over Los Angeles by ap0013, on Flickr

View of Downtown Los Angeles from Runyon Canyon by Christine Ho, on Flickr

3N9A0889s - LA by Michael Soukup, on Flickr


----------

